# dhcpcd schlägt nach treiberinstallation fehl

## Thargor

Dieses Problem habe ich von HIER ausgelagert, da es nichts mehr mit dem Thread zu tun hatte.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Zusammenfassung>

Ich wollte meine rt2500-wlan-karte mit dem rt2x00-Treiber laufen lassen, bin zu diesem Zweck von gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 auf gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7 gewechselt. Als es immernochnicht funktioniert hat, habe ich den rt2500-Treiber nach diesem Tutorial installiert, was auch funktioniert hat und bin auf 2.6.15-r1 zurückgewechselt. Das Netz geht aber immernoch nicht, weshalb ich jetzt folgendes Problem habe:

</Zusammenfassung>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erstmal ein DANKE an Marlo für dieses tolle Tutorial!

Hätt ich sonst wahrscheinlich nicht geschafft   :Embarassed: 

Ein problem hab ich allerdings noch:

```

spynx ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcp start

 * Starting ra0

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "dhcp" was not started.

```

Ich bitte hiermit offiziell eure Hilfe   :Laughing: 

PS: Und wie gesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> haut mich bitte nicht, wenn mein Fehler allzu blöd ist^^ 

 

Ich habe jetzt ein 

```
# emerge dhcp dhcpcd
```

gemacht.

(Ich dachte, das könnte aufgrund des anderen Kernels (bin wieder zu 2.6.15-r1 zurückgewechselt) helfen)

Jetzt kommt:

```

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting metalog ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Starting ra0

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                      [ !! ]

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "dhcp" was not started.

 * Starting gpm ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "netmount" was not started.

 * Enabling numlock on ttys ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                                                [ ok ]

```

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

hast du mal  hier hereingeschaut?

Ma

----------

## Thargor

Also eine /etc/conf.d/net habe ich nach diesem Vorbild erstellt.

Das mit iproute2 in deinem Link sagt mir allerdings nichts  und das

```

Code Listing 3: ifconfig and iproute2 examples

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# We can also specify broadcast

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

```

sieht ja auch so aus, als ob ich das mit meinem 

```

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

```

nicht bräuchte.

-----------

Kann ich eigentlich alte Sachen aus /lib/modules löschen? (Natürlich nichts vom aktuellen Kernel  :Wink: )

----------

## Thargor

Also das 

```
 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)... 
```

habe ich jetzt behoben. (Hab vorher vergessen im Forum nachzusehen  :Embarassed:  )

Aber der eigentliche Fehler bleibt:

```

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting metalog ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting ra0

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "dhcp" was not started.

 * Starting gpm ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "netmount" was not started.

 * Enabling numlock on ttys ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                                                [ ok ] 

```

Er startet anscheinend dhcp und trotzdem beschwert sich dhcpcd, dass dhcp nicht gestartet ist. -.-

EDIT:

Meine /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "!iwconfig" )

modules_ra0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ra0="-t 10"

preferred_aps=( "NETGEAR" )

```

Und nochmal die Frage:

Kann ich eigentlich alte Sachen aus /lib/modules löschen? (Natürlich nichts vom aktuellen Kernel  :Wink: )

EDIT2:

Kann das daran liegen, dass ich gemäß dem Tutorial

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zum Schluß die Runlevel bereinigen:
> 
> >Code:
> ...

 

net.eth0 nach net.ra0 verlinkt hab und er net.eth0 logischerweise nicht starten kann, da ich keine ethernet-karte habe?

EDIT3(Jetzt aber^^): 

Wenn ich 

```
# rc-update add dhcp boot
```

mache (war vorher nur in default) beschwert er sich über netmount (gleiche stelle, gleiche meldung)

Wenn ich dann 

```
# rc-update add netmount boot
```

mache, geht es fast, aber es kommt immernoch

```
 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                      [ !! ]
```

(man achte auf die [!!])

/etc/init.d/dhcp wird zwar gestartet und dhcpcd macht garnix (Vorallem keinen Fehler), aber ich hab trotzdem kein netz und beim shutdown beschwert er sich, dass er kein dhcp zum beenden hat.

----------

## Thargor

Wäre es ein DUP, wenn ich im Englischen Forum auch einen Thread erstelle und wenn nein, wo müsste der hin?

Networking & Security ?

----------

## Falmer

Hi,

daß dhcpcd gestartet werden soll und dann ohne Fehlermeldung doch nicht startet, hatte ich auch.

Liegt bei mir daran, daß entweder die Wlan-Verbindung zu schwach ist, oder der dhcpcd nicht entscheiden kann, welches lease er annehmen soll.

Ich habe dann einfach die Einstellungen, die ich normalerweise per dhcp bekommen würde, fest eingestellt (also eine feste IP für ra0, fester Eintrag in resolv.conf, und die route zum AP eingetragen). Seitdem funktioniert es wunderbar.

Als minimale Lösung für DHCP und DNS habe ich dnsmasq laufen - mehr brauche ich nicht.   :Cool: 

----------

